# Hyatt Bahamas?



## tahoeJoe (Sep 14, 2012)

Any word on this new Grand Hyatt becoming part of the Hyatt Residence Club? 

http://www.bahamar.com/residences/grand-hyatt-residences-at-baha-mar/

Resort Overview

Looks like a nice property, however if they sell it in large ownership chunks, like Northstar or Siesta Key, us lowly weeks owners may never see it.


----------



## MaryH (Sep 14, 2012)

wasn't that one been operating by someone else before?


----------



## tahoeJoe (Sep 19, 2012)

MaryH said:


> wasn't that one been operating by someone else before?



No, you may be thinking of the Abaco Club on Winding Bay in the Bahamas. This property was part of the Ritz Carlton Club and is now becoming a Marriott Vac Club resort.  

Abaco Club

The Grand Hyatt is part of a new project called Baha Mar, a $3.4 billion, 1000-acre, resort, gaming and entertainment complex scheduled to open in late 2014. Looks pretty cool. 

Baha Mar Resort


----------



## MaryH (Sep 22, 2012)

It is a true HRC or is it more a lease of Hyatt name such as North Star and Miami Blue?


----------

